# 45 ammo



## MenaceUser (Feb 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of ammo i should get for a Ruger p345. My local gun dealer is selling 45acp ammo for 22.00 for 50 and 100.00 for 250. I didn't look to see what kind it was but i don't want to buy shotty ammo that jams and misfires. I'm not looking for really expensive ammo. Just mostly target shooting with it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I would suggest what was suggested to me. Buy a reloader and start reloading.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

If the dealer makes good reloads then you wont have any problems. I bought a ton of relaods at gun shows (though my Ruger was a .40) and I never had any problems.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If it's factory FMJ ammo, you should be fine. IOW, if you are having feed problems, then you need to change how you clean and lube. This is of course assuming that there's no mechanical problems with the handgun in the first place.

If it's reloads that they are selling, then I would stay away. Those aren't great prices anyway, and by using them, you just increase the odds of dropping the hammer on an out of spec round.

If you have a Wal-Mart nearby, you might check them. .45 ammo is cheaper there.


----------

